# New cage pictures!



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Because of a couple passings recently (Dwarfie and Widdershins), and having to house my older gal, Hazel, with my duo Ensie & Fyn, my big cage is home to only 9 rats. But, I think they like it that way  I put in quite a bit of their Christmas presents (toys, hammocks), since I have no patience whatsoever. The rats don't seem to mind :wink: 










Top right - the most popular part of the cage:



















Top left:










Emma approves of the new heart-shaped wood toy 










Bottom right section of the cage - most definitely the least used portion of the cage.










Bottom left, which is for some reason becoming more popular with my crew. Probably just because I've been putting more in it by way of cube hammocks and toys 










And just a couple cute pictures of the ratties:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

how do you manahe to find and take them out?

there must be millions of things in that cage still left to be discovered

great cage, i wish to steal it


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok, my rats and I are jealous (obviously a FN 141 just isn't good enough!), but where did you find the colored binder clips?!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

rat_rascal - sometimes, especially medication times, I do honestly have a hard time finding them! I've been late to work because of having to search around for 10-15 minutes to find one of them 

lostbutnotforgot - they're from the grocery store (Meijer)! I couldn't believe they had them either, and for only $1.29 for a pack of 12.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Holy wow, that cage is AMAZING!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

How do you hold up the shelves in the middle of the cage? Are they stable? I haven't put my two FNs together yet since I don't have the space, but I was pondering that the other day :3


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I didn't take out the sides on either of the cages - I actually broke the wire and ripped it out. So the sides' frames are still intact with the shelf holes.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow...I wish I was a rat living in that cage. It's a proper rat palace!! LOL


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow! That cage is awesome! Your rats muct love it!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

That cage is fabulous!
My ratties want to run away from home now. ;D

..Although, if I dared to show those pics to my mom, she'd say: "There's no way you're getting a cage like that! Your rats have a big enough cage! What do you think we are, a zoo?!"

Sigh. :roll:


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I love all of the colrs=3


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i showed my dad and he said "jesus! that's pretty crazy!"


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

and how long does it take to clean it


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Not that long honestly. I spot clean all the time, which takes about 10-15 minutes a day. If I do end up doing a full cleaning, it takes about an hour and a half


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

WOW! Thats amazing...and so colorful, I love it.

I wanted to ask, if you don't mind that is...do you make your own hammocks and if so they are amazing


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes I do  And thank you! I also sell them.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Okay, seriously Night, you make the rest of us look bad. Well, not ALL of us, but me, anyway...


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Ok, no seriously I wanna be a rat and live in there!!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

it's nicer than my house


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

Where did you find all the cool things in your cage? I know where you go the hammocks, but where did you find all those toys for them---


----------

